# Slingshot Of The Month - Jun 2012 - Discussion



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is the place to talk about this months nominations:

Who'd you nominate and why?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This month I just had to go with Setarip's Titanium build.

You really have to appreciate the effort that went into doing that one.

Kudos for the effort and result. You score extra points in my book for doing what people were saying cant be done.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

well, cause I said I was?

But seriously folks. This nomination was pretty obvious. It took a sharp eye to pick this out as even a possibility, and unusual skill to make it work out that well.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the nomination Hrawk! I was surprised to see I was nominated









I chose Btoon's SS because well, it's just beautiful! Perfect lines, and wonderful contrast. I honestly don't think I could make a natural as well that!


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

do i just pick a nominee from the gallery??


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

It can be from the gallery or any post on the forum provided it was posted in May 2012.

Please be sure to include a link and a photo with your nomination.

Gimme a shout if you get stuck.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I picked WTBJR and his Plum Purdy. I like the looks of his creation and the work involved making it from a log.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice choice. It has an awesome colour to it.


----------



## Bostradamus (May 15, 2012)

ok, my vote for May goes to Flippinout's Antler Hybrid....

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16027-antler-hybrid-whitetail-kingwood-ebony/


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey Bo, you need to post it in the nominations thread HERE

Be sure to post a pic as well as the link. Let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hey I got a nomination. Thanks Danny. Wish I had have given it it's linseed bath befor I posted the bloody photos... Hmm I think i'll blame Charles...
but thank you, it means a lot.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks to Jskeen for nominating the Ent. I appreciate and it makes me happy. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Setarip said:


> Thanks for the nomination Hrawk! I was surprised to see I was nominated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW thanks Setarip for your nomination!!!!!!!!















It is my first time being nominated for slingshot of the month and it is an honor to even be considered.
There is an amazing collection of slingshots listed so far this month. All are standouts in their own right!
Good luck to everyone. And a big thanks to the forum for the constant inspiration and encouragement.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

What can say guys .... Brandon and DH,


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

BoKennedy said:


> ok, my vote for May goes to Flippinout's Antler Hybrid....
> 
> http://slingshotforu...kingwood-ebony/


...and that Flippinout's masterpiece will get my vote too. This antler ibrid is one of the best slingshots I've ever seen in all forums all over.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

you guys all forgot about mckee's eagle

being original is extremly difficult!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, McKee has made a great shooter!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

We didn't forget. That is a very very nice slingshot. (bowdown)


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Voting is now open. Be sure to get your votes in!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

I was never wrong to name mckee, as a master. He is and I am glad to see how far he has arrived.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

orcrender said:


> I picked WTBJR and his Plum Purdy. I like the looks of his creation and the work involved making it from a log.


Thank-you

Bill


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

_Come on people vote for WTBJR!!!!!!_


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, that young lad has done a fine job on the Eagle.


----------

